# Can get installed but only command line after first boot



## nerdyperdy (Jun 18, 2010)

Greetings all:
   I installed FreeBSD on a P4 and had everything setup right(or at least I thought) untill I did the first reboot. It booted into the FreeBSD flash screen and I have no idea how to get past it.
  I read about typing "startx" at the boot screen after I log-in but it says something along the lines of "not found"...sooooo..I'm sorta lost.

I'm new to FreeBSD and would really like some hand holding while I get this done..lol

During install I selected the full install thinking that would install X11 but I guess it didn't. I read in the doc in chapter 5 that I need to either compile it or fetch it..do I do that after or during the install??? And how???

Thanks for any help


~Nerd


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't you just use PCBSD?


----------



## nerdyperdy (Jun 18, 2010)

I did not know about that..Thanks.

~Nerd


----------

